# Advice please: Programmable Room Thermostat



## dipsb_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi All

Was wondering if anybody can help me out...

I am trying to replace a standard Honeywell thermostat with a Sunvic Programmable Room Thermostat http://www.sunvic.co.uk/tlx6501.htm

My current Honeywell thermostat (not programmable) has 4 wires coming from it

* Earth
* Neutral
* Live
* Additional - this i have been told is a link (smaller red wire)

The new Sunvic programmable thermostat only has 3 places for wires to go in the following points

* NO
* COM
* NC

Please can someone tell me what goes where as I am confused?

Thanks in advance

:thumbsup:


----------



## dipsb_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

*heres my current wiring*

Hi All

I have attached the photo below of the wiring going to my current Honeywell room thermostat.

This is the programmabvle theremostat I have got 
http://www.sunvic.co.uk/tlx6501.htm

Really appreciate your help.

http://www.sunvic.co.uk/tlx6501.htm


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Man even UK's thermostats are different. They don't even run 24V systems like we do here. Normally the red is our 24V in and the rest of the wires control fan, heat strips and compressor.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

dipsb_13 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Was wondering if anybody can help me out...
> 
> ...


 

dipsb 13 

The best place you could go to is a site called DIYDOCTOR its our UK equivalent to diychat.

electriciantalk.com is a site for electricians in the trade and foremost contracting electricians to chat and swap idea etc,we are unable to answer DIY questions. It could be an infringement on Part P guidelines and could result in electriciantalk.com being blamed for supplying such information.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.sunvic.co.uk/documentation/datasheets/TLX6501_install.pdf

take a look here should help.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Phillip

We are not a DIY site,so what if he sets fire to his house now,when asked he would say " i got the information from electriciantalk "


----------

